# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  selectbox en coldfusion

## benji54190

bonjour a tous, j'espere que votre week de paques c'est bien pass.

j'ai une selectbox et je voudrais que quand je selectionne un nom, la page m'affiche les donnes sur le nom choisi

voici mon code : 



```

```

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Je te conseille de revoir la documentation de ColdFusion, de mieux format ton code (indentation) et de sparer la reprsentation et le traitement des donnes...



```

```

----------


## benji54190

okay merci,

est il possible de cacher une textboxe,

cad, je dois effectuer une page permettant de rechercher des contacts, donc on peut les rechercher par nom, prenom ... mais je voudrais que la personne clique d'abord sur sa mthode de recherche pr que seulement apres la textbox apparaisse

----------


## jowo

Oui  :;): 

on peut tout faire en CF. Mais il faut bien spcifi le but de ton projet...

----------


## benji54190

ba j'ai un projet a rendre pour mi-juin, mais pour l'instant je dois gerer un carnet d'adresse, donc je dois creer des pages web qui permettent d'ajouter des contact, de les modifier, de les supprimer, de pouvoir les rechercher.
Pour le moment je m'occupe de la recherche et je voudrais bien que quand la personne veut rechercher quelqu'un, quelle est plusieur critre pour recherch
cad: qu'elle puisse recherch par nom ou par prnom ( par exemple )
donc je voudrais avoir une page avec nom et prnom et quand la personne clique sur prnom, qu'un champ textbox aparaisse pour y taper le prnom et pouvoir rechercher la personne qu'elle souhaite recherch

la fonction onclick pourrait marcher non ??

----------


## benji54190

```

```

voici mon code d'un selectbox, je voudrais dire que si c'est "nom" que sa affiche plop
comment faire??

----------


## marseillais13

il me semble que c'est sa : 



```

```

----------


## benji54190

merci marseillais13 mais il manque un truc qui permet de dire que "nom" est selectionn mais je ne sais pas quoi :s:s

----------


## jowo

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> voici mon code d'un selectbox, je voudrais dire que si c'est "nom" que sa affiche plop
> comment faire??


On crit toujours du code propre mme pour des tests....

Code formulaire.cfm


```

```

Code processSelect.cfm


```

```

CODE NON TEST

Ce n'est pas compliqu  :;): 

Toujours avoir deux pages pour les tests:
Une page pour l'affichage du formulaire (saisie des donnes)Une page pour le traitement (qui affiche aussi le rsultat)

Pour la suite, il faudrait utiliser un framework pour construire une application

----------


## benji54190

merci pour ton code mais enfet aprs je voudrais avoir une 2eme liste droulante et je voudrais que le choix de la 1ere liste modifie la selection dans la 2eme
faire un refresh de la page
pour sa que je voulais tout tester sur une meme page

----------


## jowo

Tu as toutes les pices du puzzle... A toi de jouer...

----------


## benji54190

il me faut bien qu'une seule page pour faire se que je veux faire ??

----------


## Fabienduceps

Benji , si tu as russi  le faire , montre nous ton code , je suis intress ...

merci d'avance

----------


## benji54190

non toujours pas  ::evilred::

----------


## jowo

> il me faut bien qu'une seule page pour faire se que je veux faire ??


Rponwe de normand: oui et non

Tout dpend de ton architecture et du framework utilis. Mais pour faire simple je te dirait d'utiliser deux pages.

une page pour le formulaire
une page de traitement (qui inclut la page du formulaire)

----------


## marseillais13

benji, as tu russi a rcuperer le champ saisie dans ta selectbox ??

----------


## benji54190

non dsol marseillais13, 

jowo , voila ma liste droulante : 



```

```

ou mettre le code pour que je puisse rcuprer le choix selectionn
dans des textbox sa se fait comme sa :
<td><input id="nom" name="nom" type="text" value="#plop.nom#"></td>
mais comment le faire avec une liste droulante ??

----------

